# Visiting Singapore and would like to know more



## bdewitt (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll be visiting Singapore later this month with a large group from my school, and I am looking to know a little more before I go. 

I'm looking for the "insider's" perspective on where to go, and what to see, including places to eat and visit. 

I'm also interested in learning more about the differences in culture. I"ll be visiting and touring several companies while in the country. Are there customs or practices I should be aware of before going? 

For a person looking to move to Singapore permanently, what are the drawbacks and advantages of living and working in Singapore?


----------



## ronnie15 (Dec 17, 2012)

Some of the tourists attractions in Singapore
1. Marina Bay Sands/Gardens by the bay
2. Sentosa/ Universal Studios
3. Clarke Quay for night drinking
4. Orchard Road for shopping
5. Geylang Road for famous frog porridge and dimsum
6. Bugis street for cheap shopping
7. The 1001 malls in sg that are pretty much the same XD


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

Ronnie has covered the main tourist attractions pretty well. In terms of culture, Singapore is a very westernised country so you won't go too far wrong. There are lots of foreigners here, so they're used to us! 

If you're thinking of being here longer term and working, you might notice a difference in the corporate culture, especially if you work for a local company. People sometimes tend to say yes when they mean no and don't like to cause offence, so it's a bit less direct. It helps if you're sensitive to body language - locals convey a lot this way and it gets missed by a lot of expats.

In terms of advantages, the tax is good, lots of variety in the food, it's very safe and the public transport is excellent. Drawbacks would be the cost of rent and a car are very expensive and it's very humid all year round. Is there anything specifically that you're thinking of that you'd like to know more about?


----------

